
Sputnik virophage - jiriknesl
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_virophage
======
farnerup
Oh no, a satellite virus!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Andromeda_Strain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Andromeda_Strain)

------
EdwardDiego
Love that they named it Sputnik because it's a satellite virus.

~~~
ThePadawan
I don't speak Russian, but the article (and Google Translate) claims that
Sputnik is just Russian for "satellite".

I couldn't find out if the word had that meaning before the Sputnik program
(besides the original "companion"), or if this is a case of genericization
(think how we now say "to Google something").

~~~
notyourday
It existed in 19th century Russian lit.

------
pvaldes
Parasites of virus... (8^.)

what will be the next form of life?

